# LOST SErials from DD1!!



## vaibhav_jain (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi 2 all. does anyone remember the shows which are aired on doordarshan sometime back. there are many which i like most i m posting mine you can post yours. and also if somebody knows the download link of them then please tell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1. Sea Hawks
2. Mullah Nassirudin
3. Humlog
4. Duck Tales
5. Tales Pin
6. 

remembering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 8, 2009)

I am not sure but downloading serials are illegal...and illegal discussion not allowed in digit forum..


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

Search for yourself in google.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 9, 2009)

Mowgli & Duck tales ,, plus there used to be this series about some japanese characters that i never understood sh!t about ....

oh there were others too like Hum Log , Malgudi days but never watched them ...  will post more if i remember any of em .

DD sells many of these series ... the details can be had from its website ...

@krazzy :no offence dude ,, but why is everyone here so uptight about "downloading stuff" .... instead of taking the time to make a useless post u could have searched on google and given him a legal link !!!!!!!


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't see anything "illegal" here.


----------



## multi (Mar 9, 2009)

mehra.rakesh said:


> *DD sells many of these series ... the details can be had from its website ...*




are you sure ?  I  browse their  website but  haven't  found their such  sell stuff of Old  serials/shows


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey this article makes me reminisce about those old times when we used to watch programs like giant robot, didi's comedy, he-man. I think u can watch them on youtube for free.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Mar 10, 2009)

there are also some more like "dekh bhai dekh", "inspector vijay", "captain vyom", "raja aur rancho".
also youtube videos are not good quality!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!@@@@@@@#@#@#@#@
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
there are also some more like "dekh bhai dekh", "inspector vijay", "captain vyom", "raja aur rancho".
also youtube videos are not good quality!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!@@@@@@@#@#@#@#@


----------



## Amir.php (Mar 10, 2009)

Yug
tepu sultan
kanjoos makhichoos
shaktiman
appoo
chandrakanta
jungle book
space city sigma
reporter
alis in wonderland
the great maratha
vetal pacchisi
virat
vagle ki dunia. Etc...


----------



## dissel (Mar 10, 2009)

Me as a dumb....Looking at glance in the thread tittle 1st thought the LOST Seasons are ported in DD....

Anyhow

What I want to collect is Tipu Sultan....It usually broadcast back in nineties  every Saturday 4 to 5 PM afternoon & I missed the starting due to schools.

I inquired at Music World 1.5 year back but they only stocked Ramayan & Mahabharat.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 10, 2009)

i dunno how many of you guys watched it .. but Byomkesh Bakshi was good


----------



## jxcess3891 (Mar 10, 2009)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programs_broadcast_by_DD_National


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 10, 2009)

byomkesh bakshi was awesome man ... i had the complete series last year ... but lost it in an HDD Crash  ..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 11, 2009)

^WTF!!!!!!! u lost byomkesh bakshi.OMFG BB is my alltime fav tv show(indian).used to see it sat afternoon,although i don't remember much but the onion "me vasihat" is 1 ep i still remember


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2009)

Super Human Samurai Cyber Squad
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Suraag - The Clue
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Chekhov Ki Duniya
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Circus
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Flop Show
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Mitti Ke Rang


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 11, 2009)

Circus was a hit if you know what I mean.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 11, 2009)

ichi said:


> Super Human Samurai Cyber Squad
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


What's this Posted Again Crap? Testing...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Testing...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
What the hell?


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 11, 2009)

almost forgot about superhuman samurai  loved it too


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought it was about LOST from ABC on DD


----------



## red_devil (Mar 11, 2009)

ah...nice to know that I'm not the only one to like Byomkesh Bakshi


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Mar 11, 2009)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I thought it was about LOST from ABC on DD



Same here


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Mar 11, 2009)

red_devil said:


> i dunno how many of you guys watched it .. but Byomkesh Bakshi was good



this is the best serial of all time i like the climax tune and all the background tune of this serial. i think it is the best mystery serial till today. sometimes when there is a free time slot on DD than they broadcast this serial.



harryneopotter said:


> byomkesh bakshi was awesome man ... i had the complete series last year ... but lost it in an HDD Crash  ..





ichi said:


> Super Human Samurai Cyber Squad
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...




i like "mitti ke rang" very much also the "flop show" is great show by jaspal bhatti.i dont like circus very much but "chekhov ki duniya" and " suraag are also good serials.
anyone remember "shrimanji shrimatiji" i lik eit too mmuch.
These are the golden serials of golden times. today the quality of serial is very bad specially because of the bad storyline, everyone wants to increase the rating of the channel no one is thinking about the critics and some lite and good serials!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Somebody remember there is a serial on DD on sunday 10:00 a.m. or 9:00 a.m. "Sea Emperor" it is also good serial but DD is also running behind the rating technique. they never complete it. Some days before i saw it broadcasting on dd at night may be at 1:00 a.m. or 2:00 a.m.


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 11, 2009)

My all time favorites. 

1)  *Mungerilal Ke Haseen Sapne*

2)Wagle Ki Duniya (1988) (Wish i could find this somewhere)

3)Karamchand

4)Malgudi Days (Have got all the episodes)

5)Yeh Jo Hai Zindagi (Again have got all the episodes )

6)Nukkad 

7)Rajni (Nice Sunday timepass)

8)Flop Show ( Again got most of the episodes and still watch it)

And ya last but not the least

9)He-man and the master of the universe (Sunday bonanza for this poor chap,unlike cartoon network of today)


   In this era of thrift and aplenty those days almost seem so golden and rare.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hmm... I remember a vintage serial called Kashish .. I still remember its theme .. And then there was Farmaan .. 


And btw .. When I saw this thread, I thought *Lost* was gonna start on DD1 ...


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Mar 12, 2009)

it_waaznt_me said:


> Hmm... I remember a vintage serial called Kashish .. I still remember its theme .. And then there was Farmaan ..
> 
> 
> And btw .. When I saw this thread, I thought *Lost* was gonna start on DD1 ...



i dont understand you what is that "LOST" series. may be it is the series which is broadcasted on sab tv in which a plane crashes and there are some members of the plaene which escapes from that accident and all of them have there past. i saw it`s some episodes i like it too much but unable to see full can anyone tell me if i can see it online from starting in *hindi* or can i download its whole series!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Mar 12, 2009)

^^
You can get it from torrent sites like TPB. And stop butchering awesome english shows by translating them to local languages  Nothing sucks more than watching an english movie, and watching it translated a week later


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

looks like many are confused with the thread title...can someone please change it suitably ..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 12, 2009)

Flop Show as great...
My favourite were Talespin, Ducktales. That whole week waiting for the saturday to watch both in succession...ah those days...


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 12, 2009)

@threadstarter :: i am absolutely sure that they sell collector editions of many series ... i once checked out the main office in delhi and the babu over there told me that it can be ordered online (assuming that it wud be on their site ).....

byomkesh bakshi hmmm ,, dont remember any episode but liked to watched it !!!

@ichi :is chekhov ki duniya in anyway related to anton chekhov stories ??


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2009)

^^Yeah
*www.metawards.com/plays/2007/chekov-ki-duniya/


----------



## krazzy (Mar 12, 2009)

Teletubbies.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Mar 13, 2009)

nobody remembers "alif laila", "bharat ek khoj", "chandrakanta", shahrukh khan special "dil ariya", "doosra keval", "jungle book", " vikram aur betaal", "turning point", "surbhi", "tehkikat", "school days", "potli baba ki".
dil dariya is very good show in which shahrukh khan plays a character. i also like bharat ek khoj it is very informational. turning point is a very great show hosted by "dont remember the name now" i like it because it is the only science related show on DD! at that time.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 13, 2009)

Stone Boy


----------



## blu_6779 (Mar 13, 2009)

sinbad, kayar, ved vyaas ke pote...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 16, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> nobody remembers "alif laila", "bharat ek khoj", "chandrakanta", shahrukh khan special "dil ariya", "doosra keval", "jungle book", " vikram aur betaal", "turning point", "surbhi", "tehkikat", "school days", "potli baba ki".
> dil dariya is very good show in which shahrukh khan plays a character. i also like bharat ek khoj it is very informational. turning point is a very great show hosted by "dont remember the name now" i like it because it is the only science related show on DD! at that time.




chandrakanta
jungle book
potli baba ki
surbhi
tehkikat
surag
alif laila


----------

